# South Australia State Sponsorship



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to apply for South Australia State Sponsorship can you tell me what documents am i supposed to provide them because i read some where that we need to provide the proof of funds?


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

kashifbari said:


> I want to apply for South Australia State Sponsorship can you tell me what documents am i supposed to provide them because i read some where that we need to provide the proof of funds?


Hi,

no need to in my case.
very simple - 
1. +ve skill assessment
2. passport copy
3. copy of IELTS result.

go to below link to find out more:

State nomination requirements: South Australia

Good Luck!


----------



## qhassan (Apr 20, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> I want to apply for South Australia State Sponsorship can you tell me what documents am i supposed to provide them because i read some where that we need to provide the proof of funds?


No need of any proof. Just declare your available funds. Once applied online then you need to dispatch following documents along with signed Application Cover Sheet.

- Passport Page with photo and personal details 
- Copy of positive and date valid Skills Assessment for your nominated occupation
- Copy of date valid IELTS Test that was undertaken less than two years ago
- A letter from your employer/s to demonstrate your work experience may enhance your application.

Goodluck.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the useful info.
Would you please let me know whether the documents should be notarized of just copy?


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

How much funds do we have to have in to mention?


----------



## qhassan (Apr 20, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Thanks for the useful info.
> Would you please let me know whether the documents should be notarized of just copy?



13. Documents required
13.1 Documents must be posted to:
GPO Box 1264, Adelaide, SA 5001
OR couriered to:
Immigration SA, Department of Trade and Economic Development, Level 5, 131 Grenfell Street, Adelaide, SA 5000.
Only documents posted or couriered will be accepted. All documentation must be received at time of lodgement.
13.2 All documents must still be current and valid at the time of the nomination decision regardless of visa application status with Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
13.3 Ensure that the documents, if they have a validity date, have not expired as Immigration SA does not accept documents that have expired at the time of nomination application.
13.4 Providing false documentation is a serious criminal offence and may be prosecuted.
*13.5 Documents do not need to be originals or certified copies, but must be true copies of genuine originals.*
13.6 All documents must be in English or translated by a qualified translator into English.
13.7 Only send documents that are requested. Non-essential documents may delay processing and only a complete set of supporting documents will be accepted and assessed.
13.8 Documents are registered within 2 working days of receipt.
13.9 Check that you have included all the essential documents from the list in the Application Cover Sheet. Documents that are missing any items will be registered as incomplete and your application will not be processed and will be destroyed.
13.10 Do not send documents separately as these will also be destroyed.
13.11 Check the client tracking system – Immigration SA cannot provide you with any more information than what is available via this tracking system.


----------



## qhassan (Apr 20, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> How much funds do we have to have in to mention?


11.2 Offshore applicants

Family composition Total funds Cash or savings component
Main applicant only AUD$ 25,000 AUD$ 20,000
Main applicant + 1 dependent AUD$ 30,000 AUD$ 20,000
Main applicant + 2 dependents	AUD$ 35,000 AUD$ 20,000
Main applicant + 3 dependents	AUD$ 40,000 AUD$ 20,000


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

qhassan said:


> No need of any proof. Just declare your available funds. Once applied online then you need to dispatch following documents along with signed Application Cover Sheet.
> 
> - Passport Page with photo and personal details
> - Copy of positive and date valid Skills Assessment for your nominated occupation
> ...


Where does it say we need to send the documents as well?
While filling in the SA sponsorship online application, it asks to attach the docs but other than that I do not see where have they mentioned to send the docs too?
Please let me know.!


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> I want to apply for South Australia State Sponsorship can you tell me what documents am i supposed to provide them because i read some where that we need to provide the proof of funds?


Where does it say we need to send the documents as well?
While filling in the SA sponsorship online application, it asks to attach the docs but other than that I do not see where have they mentioned to send the docs too?
Please let me know.!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You do not need to show any funds...
I applied in Jan 2012 and I didnt show any funds whatsoever..




kashifbari said:


> I want to apply for South Australia State Sponsorship can you tell me what documents am i supposed to provide them because i read some where that we need to provide the proof of funds?


----------



## qhassan (Apr 20, 2012)

achinj said:


> Where does it say we need to send the documents as well?
> While filling in the SA sponsorship online application, it asks to attach the docs but other than that I do not see where have they mentioned to send the docs too?
> Please let me know.!


It is stated in the acknowledgement received against online application submission.


----------



## jason2610 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am a Cat 5 Subclass 176 applicant since Oct 09. I received an email from DIAC early this month stating that I could apply for State Sponsorship if my nominated occupation was on any SNOL(option is only available to applicants prior to july 2010). SA had my occupation so I popped them an email just to confirm if I could apply but they replied stating they no longer accept any applicants apart from the ones going through skill select. Anyone else here having the same problem


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Jason2610, why dont you fill an EOI and SS again... sorry I may be wrong ... but they both are online and free, so you can give it a try if other requirements are met.


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

Can someone please help me with the following matter?

Are their IT (Software Engineering) jobs in South Australia? If yes then can you please mention what technology C#/ASP.NET/Sharepoint/SAP are in high demand?


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

Can someone please help me with the following matter?

Are their IT (Software Engineering) jobs in South Australia? If yes then can you please mention what technology C#/ASP.NET/Sharepoint/SAP are in high demand?


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I'm positively assessed by ACS as a "S/W tester" and cleared IELTS(7 each), recently applied for Vic SS. Of late, I realized that Vic is rejecting most of S/W Tester applications and now thinking of applying to SA SS. Though, job opportunities seem to be blink at SA, I would like to continue with SA SS as securing a PR is on the top of my priorities.Do you suggest me to withdraw VIC SS application and then apply to SA SS or simultaneously apply for SA, while my VIC SS is in progress?

Does applying for multiple states simultaneously create any problems?

Also, I noticed occupation for S/W Tester has come down from High Availability to Low Availability in SA Sponsorship list. I want to make a quick decision on this.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Any updates on SA SS approvals ?? Did anyone got SASS result who applied on or after 16th July 2012.

PLease share.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Even i have applied on Sept 11 and havent recieved invitation yet


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

*Please help...
*
My agent has chosen more than one state on EOI.. because of which my SA SS is refused.... Now what should I do ? Please please help...


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm positively assessed by ACS as a "S/W tester" and cleared IELTS(7 each), recently applied for Vic SS. Of late, I realized that Vic is rejecting most of S/W Tester applications and now thinking of applying to SA SS. Though, job opportunities seem to be blink at SA, I would like to continue with SA SS as securing a PR is on the top of my priorities.Do you suggest me to withdraw VIC SS application and then apply to SA SS or simultaneously apply for SA, while my VIC SS is in progress?
> 
> ...


Hi Raj,

According to SA website, your application will be refused if 

15.1.1 You have chosen multiple states in your EOI (please note: applicants must choose “SA” only in their EOI)

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

Regards,


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

SS Applicants,

I have positive ACS assessment along with required IELTS (6.5 each) which is enough to apply for South Australia SS. My current score is 55 points. 

Can I submit the application for SS with 55 points OR should it be 60 points to apply for SS?

Regards,
Athar


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> According to SA website, your application will be refused if
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right..

But what are the chances that SA can revert their decision if contacted ?


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi

How much is cash funds and how much are others and in which form they can be showed

Regards


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> Hi
> 
> How much is cash funds and how much are others and in which form they can be showed
> 
> Regards


On the link given below, check point 11 - Financial capacity. You will have clear idea. The criteria of eligibility is clearly defined on this page, Read each point before applying to avoid a rejection.

Link - https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

BTW - 
CASH IN HAND CAN BE IN THE FORM OF - 

SAVING ACCOUNT BANK BALANCE 
PPF
EPF
LIC
FD
NSC

OTHER ASSESTS - 

PROPERTY
AUTOMOTIVE - CAR ETC

Hope this helps!

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yup, it helped a lot.......thnx.


----------



## anishk06 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi IPS,
What is BTW?
I have applied with 2 dependants and mentioned that Cash in Hand is $40,000 and other assets $22,000, will this is enough? 
Also 40,000 cash is in the form of saving bank balances in different banks and FD in different banks, will this is ok?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

anishk06 said:


> Hi IPS,
> What is BTW?
> I have applied with 2 dependants and mentioned that Cash in Hand is $40,000 and other assets $22,000, will this is enough?
> Also 40,000 cash is in the form of saving bank balances in different banks and FD in different banks, will this is ok?


BTW = By The Way
2 Depend.. = ur spouse and 1 kid, total 3 people including you.... Am i right on understanding this??

If that's the case then u r in a good position.. And yes your funds are adequate..

Cheers
IPS


----------



## anishk06 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi IPS,
Thanks for your reply.
You are right including me 3 people (me, spouse+kid)
What is the progress in submitting your application?
are you submitting yourself or thru agent?
which are the documents required for the visa process ?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

anishk06 said:


> Hi IPS,
> Thanks for your reply.
> You are right including me 3 people (me, spouse+kid)
> What is the progress in submitting your application?
> ...


My signature speaks for me. BTW - i got SA SS approval 2 days back.. So preparing to file for visa.
You can go for an agent if you dont want to run here and there for getting info.
If you have time and read posts on this forum then no need to go for agent.
I went by agent as i did not had much time to go by threads here and then act accordingly.
But i personally feel a lot of info is available on this forum so if you have time you can do it on ur own.

Create a Signature that helps people to reply to ur query as u give ur occupation and many other details in it.. so it helps.. else first people got to ask u which occupation u in etc etc etc....

Hope this helps

Cheers
IPS


----------



## anishk06 (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks and all the very best wishes,, keep posting the progress

cheers


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey IPS

what is ur status now as i am also in the same boat like you. Do u have any idea of current processing time being taken by SA for state nomination.


Regards





IPS said:


> My signature speaks for me. BTW - i got SA SS approval 2 days back.. So preparing to file for visa.
> You can go for an agent if you dont want to run here and there for getting info.
> If you have time and read posts on this forum then no need to go for agent.
> I went by agent as i did not had much time to go by threads here and then act accordingly.
> ...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> Hey IPS
> 
> what is ur status now as i am also in the same boat like you. Do u have any idea of current processing time being taken by SA for state nomination.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please find the timeline at the link below. U can check this always for knowing the latest SS processing timelines.

Link - https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


*FYI - 

Immigration SA is currently making decisions on applications received from 12 November 2012.

The standard processing time for state nomination applications is 12 weeks (this can change depending on the number of applications on hand at Immigration SA). This page is regularly updated with current processing times.*

I am waiting for my Visa Grant ray:

Rest find in my Sign...

IPS~


----------



## slinoa (May 27, 2013)

*migration agent, a must?*

Hi everyone,
I've just registered and find it comfortaing to get info right from people with the right experience!
I'm French, currently pursuing in MBA in Sydney and on the list for state sponsorship in WA, SA and Canberra. I was wondering if you all used the service of a migration agent (they'll say you need them) or did you handle the entire process on your own and saved a good amount of money?

Looking forward to getting your insights,
cheers

S


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

IPS said:


> On the link given below, check point 11 - Financial capacity. You will have clear idea. The criteria of eligibility is clearly defined on this page, Read each point before applying to avoid a rejection.
> 
> Link - https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104
> 
> ...


Hi

R u sure that we can PPF, EPF and FD (under section 80 c also) as cash in hand.

Thanks


----------



## raj1987 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi guys... havent heard any still. I contacted my agent but he himself can't give me a definite reason why there are delays. I think the comment on the state being careful with approvals due to lesser job opportunities for locals might be a reason. I havent contacted them as my agent said that its better to wait and the results will surely be arriving soon. Patience is indeed a virtue at this stage.... lets just keep praying


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

raj1987, How long is your SS application pending with SA government?


----------



## jaya73 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Form 80*

Is the form 80 necessary to lodge visa application for everyone??


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

@ Jaya - Form 80 can be uploaded later.

Its not mandate to upload it with your visa application.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Auzidreamer (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear friends
Is there a visa tracker for subclass 190?I mean a Google spreadsheet.
Rgds
Auzidreamer


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

HI All.

I am planning to apply for SA state sponsorship, as we can see that SA is currently closed. Please let me know when can we expect SA to be open.?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

*South Australia (SA) sponsorship 2015*

Hi Fellow members,
I want to know when will the South Australia (SA) state sponsorship open in 2015?
Will be in July or sooner?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> I want to know when will the South Australia (SA) state sponsorship open in 2015?
> Will be in July or sooner?
> 
> ...


Who said it is closed?


Go to this link Register yourself with SA

Skilled migrants


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Guys please mention your timeline / Update your signature before asking any query.

Which could help you to answer precisely what you are looking..


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Siva. We have just submitted EOI. I had already seen the occupation lists for SA. But for ICT specialists as of now it says "special conditions apply". So the question is should I apply right away and will be in queue OR should I wait for the status to change to High/Medium/Low availability. When can I expect the status to change BTW.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> I want to know when will the South Australia (SA) state sponsorship open in 2015?
> Will be in July or sooner?
> 
> ...


Hi All....

My occupation is Human Resource Advisor – 223111 and have the positive skill assessment from VETASSESS. I also have the scores with 7 in each band. As we can see that HR advisor is under schedule 2 for WA, when can we expect it to move under schedule 1 so that we do not require any employment letter from WA to apply for State Sponsorship. Do we also need an employment letter if it is under schedule 1.? 

Also let us know if SA will be opened in Jan 2015 with Human Resource Advisor – 223111 for State Sponsorship..?

Thanks,
Awaiting for a reply


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Thanks Siva. We have just submitted EOI. I had already seen the occupation lists for SA. But for ICT specialists as of now it says "special conditions apply". So the question is should I apply right away and will be in queue OR should I wait for the status to change to High/Medium/Low availability. When can I expect the status to change BTW.


Dear nitmanit

Please try to score from IELTS/PTE to get some 10 or 20 points and proceed with 189 VISA.

Sorry to say:
If it is "special conditions apply" means almost similar to not available at the moment. But if you have some offer from a company in this state, then it is possible. Ofcourse in ICT jobs from offshore is a nightmare.

Changes may be likely to happen at JULY 2015 ? (Inclusion of ICT). SA will refresh the CSOL list weekly. Need to monitor.

But it is very true SA is fast growing state in recent times and nice place to settle with family. At present it is in 5th place in OZ in terms of economic development.

For youngster: No comparison to Melb and syd.

In my personal opinion, please start working on 189 at the moment....

Later we think about 190 SA for your occupation.

all the best


----------



## bong190 (Apr 11, 2014)

Got rejected by VIC SS earlier this week. They kept me waiting for 21 weeks for that disappointing results. I guess it's due to the mining industry remains sluggish at the moment.

Instead, I changed my EOI to SA, and then submitted my application for the SA SS on 6 Jan. 
Hope SA would be easier than VIC. Praying for the golden results. The SA website said it would be in four weeks time?


----------



## maxwell837 (Dec 22, 2014)

My unit group is 2346 medical laboratory scientists(health).
I can’t find it on the state list.Even medical laboratory technician too.
Do I wait until july to see if they would be added.
thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

maxwell837 said:


> My unit group is 2346 medical laboratory scientists(health).
> I can’t find it on the state list.Even medical laboratory technician too.
> Do I wait until july to see if they would be added.
> thanks


Hi,

If your job code : ANZSCO 234611: MEDICAL LABORATORY SCIENTIST

Opening for SS are available in many states. Also you can go ahead with 189.


Do share your details/ timelines in the signature to understand you and suggest better.

All the best


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Friends,

anyone go skill assessment reply from Vetasses, 

Please update, keeps me waiting from long time


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> Friends,
> 
> anyone go skill assessment reply from Vetasses,
> 
> Please update, keeps me waiting from long time


Find my reply in the VET link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ss-skill-assessment-time-869.html#post6200626


All the best


----------



## Goutham (Aug 24, 2014)

Mehul,

It will take around 18 weeks at the max.


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Goutham said:


> Mehul,
> 
> It will take around 18 weeks at the max.


Ohhh...thanks Goutham.....:juggle:


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*I have got SA SS today guys ! Gearing up for the final barrier ..........Gud Luck to all !lane::spit:*


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> *I have got SA SS today guys ! Gearing up for the final barrier ..........Gud Luck to all !lane::spit:*


Congrats Spikersandhu......

Best of luck for next step


----------



## Goutham (Aug 24, 2014)

Congrats Spikersandhu..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

_Thanks Dear !_


mehul.dalki said:


> Congrats Spikersandhu......
> 
> Best of luck for next step


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Thanks Dear !*


Goutham said:


> Congrats Spikersandhu..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

149212 will be open soon?


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> 149212 will be open soon?


No one can predict this. Keep an eye on all state lists


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Friends,

South Australia updated their occupation list,

Please refer to the link belowState Nominated Occupation Lists


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Dear South Australians,


I am back with a bang.... Started my Journey from Chennai on 3rd March and landed in Adelaide on 5th March.

Past 2 weeks very hectic with pre and post landing activities.....
:cheer2:


----------



## Goutham (Aug 24, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear South Australians,
> 
> 
> I am back with a bang.... Started my Journey from Chennai on 3rd March and landed in Adelaide on 5th March.
> ...


Hi Siva anna,

hope you are good and settling down slowly. All the best for the job interviews..

Goutham


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Goutham said:


> Hi Siva anna,
> 
> hope you are good and settling down slowly. All the best for the job interviews..
> 
> Goutham


THanks a ton Goutham...... Vl see you soon...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> Best of luck, dear Siva
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> ...



THanks mehul.


Howz your going. whats your action plan?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> Friends,
> 
> South Australia updated their occupation list,
> 
> Please refer to the link belowState Nominated Occupation Lists


Hey mehul,

good to see ur signature update......so u have lodged ur EOI today??? With how many points you have lodged ur EOI???

Regards
Sameer


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

Hello Guys! Could someone please post an example of an answer to the following question in the SA State Sponsorship application:

*Outline the key reasons why the main applicant has chosen South Australia as their preferred migration destination (max. 500 characters).*

I mean what is expected and what is not?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

fsbelov said:


> Hello Guys! Could someone please post an example of an answer to the following question in the SA State Sponsorship application:
> 
> *Outline the key reasons why the main applicant has chosen South Australia as their preferred migration destination (max. 500 characters).*
> 
> I mean what is expected and what is not?


I will PM you Mister


----------



## shimdude (Apr 20, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> I will PM you Mister


Can you pls pm this to me as well. 

Thanks

Shiham


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey friends,

Why this thread is so inactive these days......????

No one is applying for SA or what???

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Achiever27 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Sameer, 

I am aiming for SA state nomination and waiting for the list to come out ?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Achiever27 said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> I am aiming for SA state nomination and waiting for the list to come out ?


Hi,

Whats your ANZSCO code???

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Achiever27 (Oct 4, 2014)

Financial Investment adviser


----------



## Achiever27 (Oct 4, 2014)

Achiever27 said:
Original post 
Hi Sameer, I am aiming for SA state nomination and waiting for the list to come out ?
Hi, Whats your ANZSCO code??? Regards Sameer

I applied as a 'Financial investment adviser'


----------



## rena694 (Jul 18, 2016)

sivakumar s s said:


> I will PM you Mister


Hi Sivakumar 

Can I have some example too?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## h.invictus (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi,

In case of positive assessment, I will send EOI for South Australia nomination SC 190.
My points will be 60+5 = 65
What are the chances that they will send me Invitation? (my occupation is in their demand list)
And how much time they will take to send the invitation?

Thanks


----------



## TravelZ0ne (Aug 18, 2016)

fsbelov said:


> Hello Guys! Could someone please post an example of an answer to the following question in the SA State Sponsorship application:
> 
> *Outline the key reasons why the main applicant has chosen South Australia as their preferred migration destination (max. 500 characters).*
> 
> I mean what is expected and what is not?


Hi Fsbelov - did you complete the application? I am struggling with what to write here too !! Any help will be much appreciayted.
Thanks.


----------



## ebhuvana (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi all, I am new here and I am trying to submit my EOI to South Australia on my own.
I hope you can help me with this, or point me to a thread with the right responses.

I am stuck here..

Cash in hand (upon migration) AUD$ - please use XE - The World's Trusted Currency Authority to perform currency conversion calculations.*	

- Do we have to fill in any cash amount at the moment? I have tick the box saying I have sufficient financial resources to settle down in SA

I am applying with 2 dependents.

Thank you all for your kind assistance. God bless.

_____________________

Occupation: 262113 Systems Administrator
ACS +ve: 6 JUNE 2016
PTE-A: Overall 82: 6 AUG 2016
EOI Submitted: ?


----------



## Sohaib Jasim (Oct 26, 2016)

Can some1 suggest me how to tackle the question "Key reasons for migrating to SA". Thanks


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

Do you have to send hard copies of those documents of SA office? I thought it was an online process, please advise?


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi, I do not see where have they mentioned to send the document. Please clarify..

Thank you.


----------



## khanhphan (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I intend to apply PR as a Marketing specialist onshore. My profile is:

Age: 33
Experience: 10 years in researching and teaching Marketing at a University
Degree: Bachelor of Business Administration and Master of International Business from The University of Melbourne, Vic, Au. I studied more than 6 subjects of Marketing. And I'm a PhD student with a marketing topic at an Australian Uni with a scholarship.
Ielts: at least 7.5 (can get PTE 79)

My point is 70-75 (exclude state sponsor).

Do I have any hope at skill assessment? And Is there any way for me to get a state sponsor with that profile in SA or other states?

Many thanks in advance. All the best of luck to all!


----------



## Yogesh Singh Baneshi (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi,

Can anyone please tell me that how to search employer for job of Accounts profile in Australia.


----------

